# Yeast Infection Wont Go Away



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

When I took Teddie home before I adopted him; he went in to be neutered, utd on shots, heartworm tested, and also for a check up. 

I did find out he had a bad yeast/fungle infection in his ears so I was given drops to put in once a day for the next two weeks. After those didn't work I took him to my regular vet and tried a different type of drop and also an ear cleaner. That didn't work either so I went to my sisters vet and I got a medicated ear wash and a different kind of drops. I used different vets because after one drop they were running out of ideas.

Now I used the drops each time for the recommended time length and he still has the yeast/fungle infection. On top of that his ears have dried out so horrible I've stopped putting any drops of flushes on hold and have just been using baby wipes and oils. 

My past dog got very dry ears from a yeast infection and then they just stunk until he passed away. I really don't want his ears to end up this way. 

I keep the hair pulled and I clean them every day if not twice. I'm careful for water not to get in and I always keep them dry. When he gets a bath swabing them and drying them is my first concern. 

Are there any other products I can try and is there anything to really make it go away. While I'm not at home I can't name off any of the drops, but I'm looking into something else maybe not something I'd get from the vet... Since nothing has worked. He scratches at his ears still so I know they're bugging him. Has any one used any homeopathic treatments to clear up yeast infections? 

Thank you, Merrit


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

First, what are you feeding? If there are any grains in the food, they turn into sugars in the body and sugars make yeast and similar infections worse.

If the vets you've tried are not holistic, I would consult with a holistic vet. You can check out this site to locate one and to see what modalities they practice. http://wwwahvma.com/ . You might also want to check out www.onlynaturalpet.com/ They are an all natural pet store and might have some suggestions or products.

One thing that I know might work is a solution of apple cider vinegar and distilled water. But, you need to get the real, unfiltered vinegar with the "mother" still in it for it to be effective. Look for "Bragg" apple cider vinegar at health food market. BTW, it's also very healthy to use as part of his diet but you have to build up to it gradually starting with just a drop mixed in his food and water (it's good for you too).

To soothe his ears put a smashed garlic clove in olive or sesame oil and let it sit at least overnight before using. Then take a dropper and drop a few drops into his ear/s. The oil is soothing and the garlic has antibiotic ingredients in it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Has Teddie ever had his thyroid tested? Sometimes low thyroid can cause the yeast infections in ears you're talking about.

Reno had low thyroid and he had the ear yeast infections. The apple cider vinegar and warm water should help. Also adding it to his food should help.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Teddy, that same exact thing has been going on with my Grandmothers Dog Maxine. I am the one who takes her to the vet because my grandma cant do it. The doctor gave us the drops for the ears and pills and they never worked. Just recently I took her again for a check up and the Vet suggested we change her food to the perscription food they carry there. It has worked alot. Maxine had it down her neck and to her tummy, and had bad ears. Now I can really see the difference in her skin and how dry it is... it's really not dry anymore at all. Maybe ask the doc about the food??? It just might be something to consider. It worked for Maxine.
Nessa


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie is eating Solid Gold Just a wee bit small and was on Solid Gold Hund-N-Flocken. Once this food is gone We're changing over to Wellness Core or Innova Evo! Both grainless and very healthy. I'm not to impressed with the wee bits.

He hasn't had thyroid tests, but he's been classed as healthy. Although who knows.  just one more thing to add to the list. When I get home I'll call in to see if I can get him tested and how much it'll be.

I was told it was a fungle/yeast infection. Does that make a difference? I've been doing reading since I found out he had it, but don't fnd much helpful info other than what I already know. 

I'll look into the holistic vet too. 

Does any one have a specific recipe for the apple cider vinegar/water or the garlic and oil?

Chul3l3ies - I'm guessing Maxine is on Science Diet? That is what every vet sells to their clients and I refuse to have Teddie eat it! It's full of corn, by products, preservatives and fills.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe the apple cider wash is 1 part apple cider to 3 parts warm water.

As stated, it needs to be unpasteurized, unfiltered. I found Spectrum Naturals at Whole Food Markets.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was going to recommend the Braggs ACV but somebody beat me to it. I keep a bottle in the fridge for all sorts of things. I even use it on my face (diluted)as a toner. (It stings!) But always leave my skin soooo soft.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, Thank you Renoman.

Has anyone heard of the Blue Powder ear treatment? I was posting on a shih tzu forum of mine and some one mentioned this.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Chul3l3ies - I'm guessing Maxine is on Science Diet? That is what every vet sells to their clients and I refuse to have Teddie eat it! It's full of corn, by products, preservatives and fills.


Thats how I feel about it too nowadays. But my grandmother and I were just getting so desperate about Maxines' condition... it was just NOT gettting better at all. So we switched her food to the perscription food they have there at the Vet and it has made a world of difference. Her hair is growing back in all places and her skin is not dry anymore, and BEST OF ALL her ears are no where near as bad as they used to be. So it did help, I hope you find something that can help teddy! GOOD LUCK!
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Ok, Thank you Renoman.
> 
> Has anyone heard of the Blue Powder ear treatment? I was posting on a shih tzu forum of mine and some one mentioned this.


This is what I just used to clear up Ella's slightly yeasty ears. Worked great for us.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Ok, Thank you Renoman.
> 
> Has anyone heard of the Blue Powder ear treatment? I was posting on a shih tzu forum of mine and some one mentioned this.


There's a sticky somewhere on this forum that gives the ingredients for the Blue Power ear treatment.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> This is what I just used to clear up Ella's slightly yeasty ears. Worked great for us.


You have used the Blue Power and you didn't have any problems with it?

His ears are better then they were when I got him. They don't really smell and not as much wax comes out, but he still trys to dig in them and they aren't really staying clean.



Renoman said:


> There's a sticky somewhere on this forum that gives the ingredients for the Blue Power ear treatment.


That's good then so I know others have used it. I have the site that give the recipe and how/what it works for, but it's a very long 12 pages of reading.. I'll have to go find that sticky!! 

You guys are so helpful! Now I can take a step in hopefully the right direction. I just hate jim digging in his ears or end up going deaf. He already doesn't listen to me when he's being stuborn, but loosing his hearing would just be horrible. I think it's different getting a deaf dog then a dog going deaf and most of the training goes down the drain.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

first of all, stop using the baby wipes. a lot of babies suffer from yeast infections at an early age because the baby wipes kill the good bacteria in the area that normally keeps yeast at bay, and also alters the PH level which makes it a great place for yeast.

i would suggest ear powder and keeping the ears dry and if possible tie them up for as many hours a day as he can stand it to keep the ears open so they'll dry out. 

i had a yeast problem a few years ago that was recurring and just wouldn't go away. I had to cut out all sugar and simple carbs, drink plenty of water, take some disgusting tasting herbs from the natural store (the over the counter stuff never worked and ALWAYS caused bladder infections for some reason), eat plenty of plain yogurt and take probiotics, use boric acid tablets inserted er... you know... and also took bentonite clay which is antifungal/antiviral. i'm happy to say my energy levels are higher and i no longer have those issues. i'm not sure how many of those remedies are dog-safe but you could ask a vet.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> first of all, stop using the baby wipes. a lot of babies suffer from yeast infections at an early age because the baby wipes kill the good bacteria in the area that normally keeps yeast at bay, and also alters the PH level which makes it a great place for yeast.
> 
> i would suggest ear powder and keeping the ears dry and if possible tie them up for as many hours a day as he can stand it to keep the ears open so they'll dry out.
> 
> i had a yeast problem a few years ago that was recurring and just wouldn't go away. I had to cut out all sugar and simple carbs, drink plenty of water, take some disgusting tasting herbs from the natural store (the over the counter stuff never worked and ALWAYS caused bladder infections for some reason), eat plenty of plain yogurt and take probiotics, use boric acid tablets inserted er... you know... and also took bentonite clay which is antifungal/antiviral. i'm happy to say my energy levels are higher and i no longer have those issues. i'm not sure how many of those remedies are dog-safe but you could ask a vet.


Baby wipes out.. check. 

It's the only thing that has really been cleaning them. Everything else just makes his ears even more dried out. I don't just mean normal dry to the touch, but crusted from the ear drops to the point they flake all day everyday and it drives both me and him bonkers. So he just itches and scratches them more, making them smell worse, and making them itch just that much more. Something has to work out there. 

I'm still working on tying the ears up. We have some past issues we're getting over and the ears still can't always be pinned back. He gets very mad! 

Well I think after reading this, reading other threads on the Blue Powder treatment, and other forums recommend it; I'm going to go ahead and try that out. I figure I've spent about $130 on his ears alone so $10 or so more wont hurt me to much. I just don't want them to get any worse and I'm willing to try just about anything because my three vets are doing nothing to really help and I'm just buying drops that don't work. So when I get home tomorrow it looks like I'm going shopping.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

i don't think the flakiness is dry skin, i think it's the sloughing off of the skin from the yeast. it's the body's natural way of trying to fight off the yeast infection. when i had my yeast problem i had the worst dandruff i've ever seen, i found out later it was a yeast infection on my scalp. yuck! after using an antifungal shampoo every day for 2 months and being on the diet/cleanse it cleared up. 

it could be that your dog has a grass seed or something deep in the ear canal which is causing problems.. my mom's dog had this a few months ago from running in tall grass and had to have it removed by the vet. have his ears been looked at lately?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> i don't think the flakiness is dry skin, i think it's the sloughing off of the skin from the yeast. it's the body's natural way of trying to fight off the yeast infection. when i had my yeast problem i had the worst dandruff i've ever seen, i found out later it was a yeast infection on my scalp. yuck! after using an antifungal shampoo every day for 2 months and being on the diet/cleanse it cleared up.
> 
> it could be that your dog has a grass seed or something deep in the ear canal which is causing problems.. my mom's dog had this a few months ago from running in tall grass and had to have it removed by the vet. have his ears been looked at lately?


His ears have been checked and there is nothing in there besides the infection. 

The flakes are from being dry. They weren't like that before I started using these drops and after I stopped using them the flakes have not been as bad, but they are very crusty.


----------



## poodlemom (Nov 27, 2007)

About 15 years ago my first st poodle had recurring ear problems. Our old vet gave us DermaPet Otic (now Malacetic Otic, I think) and Panalog cream. It worked well, and I used it on my dog periodically for the rest of her life.

When I got my next poodle, she also had a minor ear problem, so when I took her for her well puppy check I got the current vet's replacement for Panalog, Animax, and some cleaner that didn't work. I went back to the Derma Pet (which is boric acid and vinegar, I think --- and cheap and over the counter) and the panalog I had left over. No problems.

I have used the same 2 items for a friend's stp that had been treated by a vet for months with no lasting results. The vets they had seen had not even bothered to instruct them in how to effectively clean their dog's ears. I did, and he is doing fine as far as I know.

Currently, my 2 girls' ears are clear and normal, although I do clean them every couple of weeks to prevent any problems. Unlike my first girl, I do feed these dogs a primarily raw diet, and I do agree that there may very well be an allergy/food/yeast connection.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Consider supplementing his food with a tsp of coconut oil a each feeding. Won't hurt could help. I use coconut oil for my dogs. + it smells so good. Make sure you get the unrefined oil. Plain Yogurt can help too. Sometimes you need to cure a yeast infection from the inside out.

ETA here's a link to a lot of info. http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/yeast_infection.shtml

This is primarily aimed at human vaginal yeast infections but is mostly applicable to dogs and other parts of the body if you use a little common sense. Like I wouldn't put yogurt in Teddie's ears or anything.

If I were you I'd skip the garlic clove in the vagina but everything else is really good info.

Couple more links:

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/coconut_oil.html

http://www.coconutoil.com/research.htm

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/yeast_infections_dogs.html


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

oh ya i forgot about coconut oil! i use it for myself, never considered using it for the dog. great suggestion!


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I would get the vet to do a culture and sensitivity test. It's kind of expensive, but after treating Ruby with 2 different antibiotics, washing out ears daily for a month with 2 different ear flushes, and using 2 different topical medicines in the ears, she still had a problem with her left ear. The vet did not want to keep randomly trying antibiotics, so we had a culture and sensitivity done. It turns out that she had 2 different strains of pseudomonas, which is a really nasty and difficult bug to treat. We were really lucky that there was one last antibiotic to try which it was sensitive to, She started her treatment today. I guess my point is that even though a culture and sensitivity costs a bit, it probably will end up being cheaper in the end because it accurately predicts what antibiotic to use. I will probably have to continue to clean her ears regularly for the rest of her life, but I want to start with an uninfected ear. Having had ear infections myself, I can vouch for how painful they are,


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out today to get the ingredients for the Blue Powder and it seems no one sells any of them any more! I'm pretty upset after driving around town and only found the standard alcohol. 

For people that have used the Treatment where did you find straight Boric Acid Powder and the Gentian Violet solution? 

I did find something called Mercuroclear which has the same "uses". To help prevent skin infection and for the temporary relief of pain and itching in minor cuts, scrapes, and burns and ubsect bites. And the closest thing I found to straight Boric Acid Powder was insect repelente that was 99% Boric Acid, but I have no clue what the other 1% is and I don't want to use it without knowing. 

For everyone that has used this can you tell me what you used or where I may find the right ingredients?
Thank you soo much!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you can get boric acid in the health food stores


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

Try a small professional pharmacy, usually family owned. I looked for gentian violet and boric acid in all the large pharmacies. I finally went into a small locally owned pharmacy ( the kind that has only one or two of each product on the shelves and sells things like crutches, canes, wheelchairs, and fitted elastic stockings) and the boric acid and gentian violet were right there on the shelf.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

large animal supply store. Like for horses and such. sorry for the bad english, I've got an owl inmy office keeping me awake nights.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I found that Dougherty's sells both.  It took calling a few more places and driving around town, but I'm going to pick it up now!

Thank you everyone for all of your help!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Has anyone heard of the Blue Powder ear treatment? I was posting on a shih tzu forum of mine and some one mentioned this.


It's the only thing I use for my own dogs, and for those I foster. Because it works. Not only for yeast infections, but also bacterial, and combination infections. It's very soothing to the ears (have had dogs let out groans of relief, and sag against me after applying it).

Use it as directed, and do not heat it up in the microwave - heat a bowl of water up, and place the container the solution is in into the bowl of water to warm it. Be sure to shake it up well.

Shih Tzus can have skin and ear problems for various reasons. Plucking too much hair from their ears can start an infection. It could be allergy related from everything from a flea bite to the food they're on, to environmental (grass, trees, cleaners and air fresheners used in the home); the list is endless. 

I would give a food with only one protein source (like fish and potato), add a tablespoon of live cuture, plain yogurt (probiotic) daily, and provide distilled water only for drinking, with a couple of tablespoons of apple cidar vinegar added. Introduce Omega 3 Fatty Acid, via capsules, which you can snip off the end and drizzel over the food. When the body skin is also involved (itching), I use vinegar mixed with 50% water as a rinse after shampooing. A lot of times there's a mild yeast infection on the skin that goes undetected by even the vet. 

Good luck to you!

Edited: If you can't find the Gentian Violet, ask your pharmacy to order it for you. Here in FL, I can get all of the ingeredients on the shelf of our Publix grocery store. Also, you don't have to use alcohol in the blue powder formula, you can substitute it with Witch Hazel (not as harsh as alcohol).


----------

